

Middle East stock exchanges hit by hackers - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3330924/tadawul-adx-stock-exchange-hit-by-hackers/

======
nodata
No, their _websites_ were _slowed_.

Not hacking, DDOSing.

Not the exchange itself, the marketing pages.

